# best of concealed auto



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

1st off sorry if this is a repeat question.
i carry a S&W 6904 9mm compact, double stack mag and i love it.
but in the summer i have a hard time concealing it, it is a little bulky even for a medium auto.

i'm looking for a small (pocket) auto, i have looked at the kel-tec .32 &.380
the colt mustang .32 and .380
also looking at the BERSA THUNDER .380
1. kel-tec
i really don't like the feel of it. but the price is cheap. and it will conceal anywhere. recoil might be ruff with a .380 i don't know.

2. colt mustang .32 and .380
i really like the feel of it. but it is a little bulky, also alot of moving parts. but the tip up barrel looks ok.

3. bersa thunder. i really don't have any info on this one. just reading on it.

4 the beretta tomcat is also on the list of possible choices. i don't have much info on it though.

5. north american arms is located here in utah about 10 miles from me.
thay make a real small revolver in .22,.22 mag.17hmr,.17 mach 2.
but they are to small. they feel bad in my hand..

6. they make a line of autos, but i have not found any to hold and fondle.

7. my wife carries a S&W air light titainuim .38 sp . it is small and a great firearm but it is a little to bulky for pocket carry for my taste.

what are your thoughts?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You mean the Beretta Tomcat. Colt makes the Mustang,

I don't know man, I've been going through the same thing myself. Carry a Kimber Pro-Carry in .45 ACP. Its alot of gun and somewhat heavy, especially when I cannot wear a cover garment. I have a heck of a time concealing it at work too. (General contractor/painter)

I've looked into the guns that you just mentioned. I really don't like any of them. The Tomcat is the best of the bunch IMO, but .32 ACP leaves alot to be desired. I was actually considering going with the Smith & Wesson M&P Compact in .40 S&W. This is probably no smaller than what you are carrying, but for me it is quite a bit smaller, and a whole lot lighter. The Taurus Millenium Pro series is pretty nice, if you can live with the name. Personally, I don't think I can.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

ya i did mess them up.
i've been playing with them all.

all i can say is there is nothing i've found that is perfect. i really like the kel-tec size and weight. but the gun just feels like crap to me, and i am NOT a fan of the kel -tek name.

last option it the north american arms .380 ACP
Guardian
they only build small pocket guns. the revolvers are cute but feel like toys.

but the 380 ACP
Guardian auto actually looks like a good choice. i have not shot one yet.

they make them here in Utah, about 10 miles from me.
here is a link

http://www.naaminis.com/index.html


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've bought four of the Kel-Tec pistols. Three P-11's and one P-32. I gave my two daughters each one of the P-11's and kept one for myself and the P-32. I'm one of those that buys a gun to fill a need and purpose. To me they are a tool that must be reliable and accomplish a purpose for me. I place looks way down the list. In the 8 years I've been shooting the 32 and the 9MM I've probable ran around 500-600 rounds through each one and never a single misfire or misfeed in either one until this year when the 32 failed to misfeed. Problem there was sub zero temperatures and rem oil gumming up the action. Cleaned the action and lubricated with Breakfree CLP and the gun was back in action as if new. The only thing cheap about the gun is the price. You don't get the high polishing and absence of tool marks or pretty grips as you would with a gun costing three or four times more but then Kel-Tec wouldn't be able to keep the cost down if they did that. I don't know why people think if they aren't paying a arm and a leg for a gun then they are not getting a real gun, and I fail to see what the name of a company has to do with the choice of a defense weapon. 
If the 380 had of been available at the time I would have gotten it instead of the 32 but that was not the case. Still, I can load the 32 and put it in my shirt pocket and forget it is there, something I've done a couple times. Designed on the old Browning blow back system these guns can be loaded and carried with a round in the chamber and they cannot accidentally go off if dropped or mishandendled. Only way they will shoot is a long trigger pull (easy to master) that moves everything into position for firing.

I have no connection with Kel-Tec but I can tell you from personal use they are just as reliable as any $1500 gun you might wish to throw your money at. You won't find anything else at just 7.2 ounces unloaded that will disappear in your pocket even when wearing shorts that is compact, reliable, and simply works than the P3AT 380. But, if it is something you want to pull out all the time to admire or show a friend then there are other choices.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

In your range, check out Kahr.
Their PM series is smaller than a Keltec. The PM in 9mm is shootable.
They might be making a .45 version of the PM sometime too??? About as close to a grenade going off in your hand as I could imagine.

M.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have also gone round and round on this same issue. Now in the summer I cary the kel-tek in 380. Recoil in nothing, it packs very light, and is a real nice change from my walther ppk in 32. I have put several rounds down the tube of the kel-tek, and it gets the kknod from me. In winter, or when good covering clothing is going to be worn, I like my kimber polly ten II. 13 rounds and lkighgt weight in the commander size. I have been looking at the kahr polly compact 9mm for summer, but have not first hand use of it. I have shot an early all steel compact 9mm of theirs, and it is very well made. Has anyone here shot the tarus starfire in 9mm? It shure is nice and compact.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I too have been going over the same thing in trying to decide on a POCKET HANDGUN, and so far have not bought one.

Every year Law & Order Magazine does a review of Back Up / Off Duty Handguns for Law Enforcement use. Each and every year the Kel-Tec gets very good reviews as being a best buy for the $$$ spent.

Kel Tec now also makes a 9mm verison with a single stack magazine that is a little smaller than the P-11 (and only marginally larger than the .380 version). I am thinking that this new Single Stack Magazine Version may well be what I end up with but I need to handle one first.

A buddy just bought a Kel Tec .380 which really surprises me as he normally doesn't buy anything that doesn't have a familiar name. He bought his after shooting his Fathers Kel Tec .380. Jerry was so impressed with his dad's Kel Tec .380 he ordered one as soon as he got back home after Christmas Vacation.

Larry


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

so what are we thinking?

maybe give the little kel-tek a try? in the .380.

i found a dealer here that has them at 249.00
that about right?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

update.
well, i just won a SW99 .40 cal at the NWTF banquet tonight. cost me 10 bucks.
not a bad deal, but it is about the same size as my current carry gun, but is a .40. so i guess i'll check it out monday, i'd hate to trade down for a smaller pocket gun but i'm sure they would do it.

i hate decisions!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Decide on what you can get buy with for clothing on what you cary. A 32 or 380 will get the job done when wummer weight clothing is the norm. I like something larger when heavy clothing is going to be the norm. The kel-tek is going to need a break in of about 150-200 rounds before it setels into reliable form. I have been hearing good things about the kahr. It may be my next gun.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

sub-compact glock 45 gap


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what the hell is wummer weight? :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In warm weather I carry a S&W Sigma 380. I don't like the long trigger pull of the Kel-tech. Short reach puts my finger deep into the trigger and my finger comes back and contacts the palm of my hand. I can hardly get the gun to go off. If I use the tip of my finger the pull is extremely heavy because of the angle.
One nice thing about the little 380's is most have fixed barrels. The low pressure doesn't require the barrel to lock into battery like the heavy recoiling calibers. This leads to much better accuracy. My cheap little 380 shoots as well as my Kimber 45.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know alot of guys that carry the Kel-tec on there left ankles. cross draw them. this is the only way to draw your gun when you are sitting in your car. A buddy of mine is on the motor patrol and can ride his bike with it on his left ankle. Very small reliable and fairly accurate. Very good back-up gun. I don't think you will be disapointed with it. Alot of people have truble qualifying small guns like that, but that gun is very shootable.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't know the cost, but I think the Walther in a smaller caliber wouldn't be to bad. They're very light, compact, and have a proven track record.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

well i got one.
After months of debate i got a kel-tec p-32. i was after the .380 but i got a steal on this p-32, and after balistic and size comparison the 32 .380 are very much alike.

i got it home, tore it down, and lubed it up, went to the range and buned 150 rounds without a hiccup. i got it home and tore it dawn again. every thing looked great. 
i did find one thing i don't like, the recoil spring rod is plastic,
the claim is there is no problem with it, i have my doubts. but i am going to make a new one out of a piece of 316 ht bar. i also have a small chunk of titanium i've been saving.

i'm still going to run it through a battery of testing but so far it looks great for the 225.00 i paid!. brand new! i found a real good deal!


----------

